

Google Go strikes back with C++ bake-off - chrisaycock
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/07/01/go_v_cpluplus_redux/

======
bchjam
previous discussion of the Profiling Go Programs blog post

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2692705>

------
chrisaycock
This article is in response to last month's discussion:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2615096>

------
z92
"...though the C++ program was slightly shorter and easier to write because
the C++ code uses automatic deletes and allocation instead of a cache"

C++ still won.

------
mattgreenrocks
It's always cute when people obsess over synthetic benchmarks.

